# looking for first RTA advice please



## moolies86 (15/6/16)

I'm looking to buy my first RTA and enter the world of coil building,would like to know what would be best suited for a beginner,unfortunatly there are no vape stores in more than 300km radius from me so will basicly be experimenting on my own(well not entirely thanks to this great forum),probably going to run the tank on a minikin 1.5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (15/6/16)

Hi Moolies86,

Are you going for flavour or are you chasing clouds?


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/6/16)

Personally of all my RTA for the best flavour and clouds but mainly for flavour get yourself a Avocado 24. She does guzzle juice though but amazing flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

Serpent Mini or AVo 24.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (16/6/16)

One thing I will recommend is a coil jig! Will make your life much easier.

The Avocado 24 would probably be great as it has a much larger build deck as the build deck is more like an RDA so more space to work with and it is the 24mm version so it is already larger than the 22mm version.
I have heard the flavour is fantastic. I really want to get myself one, but need a new mod as the 24 won't fit on my Pico

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Hi Moolies86,
> 
> Are you going for flavour or are you chasing clouds?


Hey @Greyz I'm looking for something that's going to be good for both,but mainly clouds as I will have ceramic tank for flavour thanks to oom @Rob Fisher ,but thank you looks like it will be the avo24,was leaning towards it anyway,just kind of liked the look on a few other tanks more and not sure if there was something new I should rather wait for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (16/6/16)

I've got no experience with the AVo but for epic flavour, I have to give a shout out to the Theorem. 
I personally don't like the Notch coil it comes with so I threw in a fused Clapton build and it's all on flavour with decent clouds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape0206 (16/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> One thing I will recommend is a coil jig! Will make your life much easier.
> 
> The Avocado 24 would probably be great as it has a much larger build deck as the build deck is more like an RDA so more space to work with and it is the 24mm version so it is already larger than the 22mm version.
> I have heard the flavour is fantastic. I really want to get myself one, but need a new mod as the 24 won't fit on my Pico


I also wanted the 24 but sadly the pico cant take it.. Just gonna have to settle for a 22

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (16/6/16)

The Avo is a good shout. It's easily the best bang for buck tank out at the moment and I'd recommend it to any one. The caveat is that here have been a lot of cases of frustrating wicking. I myself came pretty close to getting rid of mine but with some help on this forum, I managed to find a build that suits me. Still, it's a tank that takes commitment. 

Another solid pick would be the iJoy Tornado "RDTA" but I'd classify her as an advanced tank. Granted, it's a greatly affordable and highly capable atty, with vast potential in terms of the build possibilities. However, said build is a nightmare -- even more so if you're planning the advertised quad or six-coil setup. I adore mine, but I'd say avoid... until you have some backup.

Really, if you've never owned an RTA, just take your pick between the Vaporesso Gemini RTA or the Geekvape Griffin. Both are super easy to live with in terms of build quality, flavour depth and cloud density. Newbies love them. Veterans love them. They are truly the new normal for rebuildable tank atties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bakersman (17/6/16)

For flavor I also enjoyed the aromamizer


----------



## Byakko (7/8/16)

DO NOT go for the goblin mini,wicking is a pain  a few of my friends are using serpents,although I don't have first hand experience with them

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (7/8/16)

Serpent mini is a very good flavour option but wicking needs to be done properly. Depending on the platform you want to run it on, the Avo24 is a good option... I still like the Avo22 more than the 24 though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

moolies86 said:


> I'm looking to buy my first RTA and enter the world of coil building,would like to know what would be best suited for a beginner,unfortunatly there are no vape stores in more than 300km radius from me so will basicly be experimenting on my own(well not entirely thanks to this great forum),probably going to run the tank on a minikin 1.5



Hi @moolies86 
I would consider the Subtank Mini or TopTank Mini
Quite easy to build - single coil - good flavour - reasonable clouds
And you can put in commercial coils in a pinch
For me the best part is the reliability and ease of wicking

You can keep it afterward as a workhorse vaping device if you get something a bit more advanced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (7/8/16)

Another for the Minikin would be a Coil Art Mage RTA. Just got a black version a few days ago, and have been running it on a Sig ever since. It has proven to be a winner with dual Clapton's. So I think I will pick up a SS version as well.


----------



## herb1 (8/8/16)

I started on Crius and it's a good starter


----------



## moolies86 (8/8/16)

Hey thank you guys I've been vaping on a tornado nano for about a month now and I'm very happy hahaha my juice supply isn't tho,this thing is a guzzler but does chuck really decent clouds  next will be the avo24 and serpent mini(avo for minikin and serpent for the pico)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (5/9/16)

I'm using a subtank with an rba cool now and man it's good.Nice flavour,easy to wick,and easy to find spare parts

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richardrpg (5/9/16)

I've been on a twisp edge for the last year but just bought a Serpent mini 2 weeks ago and all I can say is "Damn !" what a difference to my vaping habit. I cant stop myself from wanting more now.
Great flavour and easy to rebuild, there's really nothing to it and I'm the most un-handyman type you'll find, if I can do it, anyone can.
Only issue is, you must make sure to cut the excess wire off as close as possible to the sides of the post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M5000 (5/9/16)

I agree about the Goblin mini, it's a great RTA but for a first and only RTA definitely not a good option.

The Griffin and Mage and those RTA's are all great but if you are still experimenting maybe something like the TopTank mini is an option. You always have the option of using pre-made coils in that type of tank. The RBA sections on tanks like those are not ideal though. I recently got the RTA section for the Cleito tank after a few bad coils. This RTA section is quite impressive, it has a decent size deck and the wicking is super easy, probably the easiest wicking I have come across in an RTA. The tank is a simple workhorse and it has some cons like small juice capacity but the flavour and vapour is excellent and you will get it right the first time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

